# Rat in me Kitchen



## T4tomo (17 Nov 2021)

Wot am i gonna do?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS0fXQN6zrI


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2021)

Ask @jowwy  Nuke em or give them red red Wine ?


----------



## MichaelW2 (17 Nov 2021)

No ees hamster.


----------



## jowwy (17 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Ask @jowwy  Nuke em or give them red red Wine ?


nuke em lol


----------



## byegad (17 Nov 2021)

Baseel!


----------



## Hover Fly (17 Nov 2021)

Cat, Tortoiseshell for furry hell-unleashed rat killing.


----------



## numbnuts (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## slowmotion (17 Nov 2021)

You really don't want the smell of a poisoned, decaying rat wafting up through the floorboards. A dead mouse is bad enough. Get some proper rat traps......and for Heaven's sake don't let it snap shut on any of your fingers.


----------



## Drago (20 Nov 2021)

Catch it, cook it, eat it.


----------

